# separate sac and separate placentas



## mimisha

Went for my 15weeks scan and Dr said my twins are each in their own sac and placenta! Does this mean will hav few risks or what! Wil go next week to discuss the scan but as of now this is wats going through my head!


----------



## wondertwins

Twins that have separate sacs and separate placentas do have reduced number of complications because they have their own space and their own source of nutrition. It also means your twins are most likely fraternal. (If you have boy/boy or girl/girl, there is still a small chance that they could be identical twins whose egg divided very early.) 

Congrats on your twins and enjoy the next several months!


----------



## AMM1031

My dr told me this was the best type of twins to have, they have the least amount of complacations...its basically siblings growing at the same time. This is what we are having to, and so far its a breeze. Good Luck


----------



## san fran shan

I am pretty sure that is what I am having as well. I have another scan on Monday the 18th. I will be 13 weeks. I am hoping they can tell the genders, but I don't think it is likely. I have also heard that fraternal twins carry lower risk. Good luck to all of us!! :)


----------



## arj

I have Di/Di twins also, my MW said it is the most low risk of all twin pregnancies, and will induce at 38 weeks (mono di it's usually 37 weeks) and the birth is apparently lower risk too.


----------



## mimisha

Thankx so much ladies,that puts me at ease,I can't wait to find out the sex am praying for a boy and girl as I already hav a one year 8month old son! Gud luck to all of us!


----------



## mommy2010

i to am having fraternal twins and hoping for a boy /girl or 2 girls as i already have a 22 month old lil boy :) i find out on thursday ;D well hopfully if they ent got their legs crossed .

gd luck on ur next scan fingers crossed for the sex's u want xx


----------

